# ICD10 --Mental Health codes--DSM IV



## neall (Jun 1, 2012)

I was attending a local Health care conference yesterday and the question was asked: Will ICD10 replace the DSM-IV-TR book for the mental health diagnosis codes.  I looked online and what I found was not very clear.  I decided I would ask the experts at AAPC rather than guess or assume.  Can someone explain this more clearly please?  I see the codes in the F section of the ICD10 book but know little about the DSM book as I have never had the opportunity to use it.  Thank you!


----------



## mhanson1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am not an expert in mental health billing, but from what I understand, DSM-V will replace the current system, not ICD-10.  Hope that helps.
Michelle Hanson, CPC
ICD-10 conversion coder


----------



## lorrpb (Jun 23, 2012)

From the research I did when writing my book, it's my understanding that DSM-V will not be a HIPAA mandated code set. Therefore, ICD-10-CM will need to be used.

Lorraine Papazian-Boyce
ICD-10-CM/PCS: A Map for Success


----------



## kevbshields (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's the skinny on DSM and its relationship to I-10.

DSM has never been a "HIPAA-compliant" code set.  This means that providers continue to use it for its intended purpose:  diagnosing patients, but coders must be bound by the ICD-9-CM guidelines, rules, etc.  Most of the time the two align, as DSM is an extension of the mental health chapter of ICD-9, with clinical relevancy.

For ICD-10, the same is true.  Coders will be bound by the conventions, guidelines, structure, etc within that classification system, as it is "HIPAA-compliant".  DSM-V will replace DSM-IV-TR.  Actually DSM-IV already has a "crosswalk" to I-10 codes.  See Appendix H (pg 883) of DSM for this feature.  

In other words, it does not matter what "DSM codes" the providers choose.  Code selection is actually based on the narrative, clinical diagnoses of the practitioner and selected out of ICD (whichever version is appropriate for the date of service and assuming we get to implement I-10).  I hope this helps.  There seems a lot of confusion over this throughout the industry, though I've always blamed it on the providers.


----------



## lorrpb (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree, Kevin. I think that part of the confusion is because DSM-IV closely paralleled ICD-9 but DSM-V does not parallel ICD-10 at all.


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 18, 2012)

DSM-V is not to be published until around the middle of 2013.  We still have some time.  Since you've seen it, is the structure still similar to ICD-9 or something entirely different?


----------



## lorrpb (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's the low down on DSM 5. It explains the changes, but I don't actually see the code format.
http://www.dsm5.org/Pages/Default.aspx


----------



## Terry Thomas (Dec 3, 2014)

*DSM V coding classes/workshop*

Is there a  speciality certification for DSM V? Where can I take classes/workshop for this specifically. Best regards, Terry Thomas, CPC


----------



## vfarley (Dec 7, 2014)

There is no specialty certification for DSM V.


----------

